# South Metro / Dakota County Minnesota, anyone ??



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been in business since 2002, member of the BBB, licensed, insured, have all the saws i need, John Deere loader, Rayco 1635 stump grinder, F350 and a dump trailer. 

I use to split work with another guy, a great climber, who owns a chipper and chip truck, but he is not as available as he use to be. 

Is there anyone in the Dakota County MN area who also runs their own tree removal business that would like to team up on a few jobs a week ?

i bring in plenty of jobs throughout the year, but another climber with a good chipper who also brings in 1/2 the work would be nice to know.


----------

